# BEST Utah Desert Sheep Unit???



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, I need to see what everyone's opinion is on the VERY BEST unit in the state of Utah for Desert Sheep?

My uncle has been acquiring points for Desert Sheep since it all began and I believe that he has 16 or 17 points..what ever the Maximum is that you can have. He has been a Non-resident this entire time and most of the units for Non-Res have only 1 tag, so the Bonus points have NO effect.

Well, now he has moved back to Utah and will be a Resident with ALL those points to use. He is only lacking the Desert to complete his grand slam of sheep. We think he should be able to draw almost any of the units this year from looking at the Draw Odds site, but now we just need to know the BEST one??

Suggestions please?????


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I can't give you a great answer to that but I can give you some info that will definately help. I have been going to the Moab desert sheep watching event for the past 5 years ( I will miss it this year). I have seen some really nice rams right off the scenic road allong the colorado river.

There is a DWR volunteer there that also has a guide service. I cannot remember his name. He willbe there again this year as he helps out with the event. He drives a white dodge RAM and his license plate says something SHEEP related etc.

I spoke to him last year and he showed me a bunch of pics from the hunts he has guided. He had some amazing animals under his belt. He knows the area like his own backyard and I am sure he canbe a great resource if you can get down to Moab and talk tothe guy. It's this weekend so it's short notice. Here is the link to the event.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/09-11/moab_watch.php

GOOD LUCK! BTW I would love to go on a sheep hunt so hit me up if you guys draw and need a pack mule (ME!)


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

San Rafeal has some nice rams.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The San Rafael has the weekest sheep. The San juan and Escalante have been known for the biggest sheep but it is very tough hunting and you will most likely need a guide. I killed mine on the San Rafael South and if you need help there, I would be happy to ablige you. I would however contact guys like Don Peay and ask him his oppinion or Bill Mamales. There is a guy named Caldwell that is very knowlegable on those units as well. Don is not a guide however and will just tell you the skinny on the best units for access vs. size of rams, etc...he may just point you to the right direction.
Maybe you could look up the Utah chapter of FNAWS. UFNAWS is what I believe they go by. Any of these options could get you a bunch of help.


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

If I remember correctly only two units have max point holders still applying. One of the units doesn't have a bonus tag. My assumption would be that this individual is only looking for a tag in a specific unit, and doesn't want to hunt anywhere else. Because they could draw almost any other desert tag in the State other than the one they are applying for. That leaves only one unit with max point holders still applying. 

From my experience when you have all of the remaining max point holders applying for the same unit, and this goes on for a couple of years. It is a good bet that the unit is worth the wait. 

Whether it is the "Best" can be debated but I don't think he would go wrong. Every unit is the "best" for someone.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> The San Rafael has the weekest sheep. The San juan and Escalante have been known for the biggest sheep but it is very tough hunting and you will most likely need a guide. I killed mine on the San Rafael South and if you need help there, I would be happy to ablige you. I would however contact guys like Don Peay and ask him his oppinion or Bill Mamales. There is a guy named Caldwell that is very knowlegable on those units as well. Don is not a guide however and will just tell you the skinny on the best units for access vs. size of rams, etc...he may just point you to the right direction.
> Maybe you could look up the Utah chapter of FNAWS. UFNAWS is what I believe they go by. Any of these options could get you a bunch of help.


Shows how much I know about Sheep.   Not one of my strong points!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I personally like the Kaiparowits,West for quality and access...

I've seen rams on San Juan, San Rafael and the escalante also, All have there pros and cons.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. He just has enough points that he should be able to draw just about ANY unit. I just want to make sure we make the most out of waiting 17 years to draw this tag.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Talk to Reggie Parsons; he killed a ram off waterpocket fold this year....he could probably give you a little information too.


----------

